# How do YOU pronounce it?



## RedneckCowgirl

Orijen? 

I've always pronounced it like O'Ryan but the other day I was talking dogs at the place where I buy all my dog food and she pronounced it like Origin

So how do you say it?


----------



## meggels

Origin lol


----------



## xchairity_casex

i pronounced it o ryan too :/
ok, someone...call the company!


----------



## EckoMac

If I'm not mistaken it is a Champion food and they are produced out of Canada. I would go Origin as well. If it were produced in South America, Spain, or Mexico, then Oryan, or Orihen would def be it. LOL!


----------



## BearMurphy

origen is how I pronounce it......in english a "j" sound is a hard "jeh"


----------



## Deaf Dogs

Origin here too... it's how the Champion Pet Food reps pronounce it. So that's likely the way it's supposed to be pronounced


----------



## Unosmom

yup agree with above, I pronounce it Origen... Acana on the other hand, not so sure, I usually say A-cuh-nuh


----------



## twoisplenty

Its said like Origin and Acana is Ah-can-ah


----------



## RedneckCowgirl

At least I'm not the only one who was saying it wrong! :tongue: 

As for Acana, I pronounce is Uh-Cain-Uh now, but the first few times I read it I added an R, so it was Ar-cain-a... Don't ask where I got the R from lol


----------



## xchairity_casex

HAHA, well i feel dumb  OHHH well


----------



## Maxy24

I pronounce it origin, but Acana I find hard to say. I say Uh Can uh but it just doesn't roll off the tongue.


----------



## Deaf Dogs

it's Ah-Can-Ah


----------



## Savage Destiny

The reps for the distributors say "origin" and "uh-cain-uh", so that is how I pronounce them.


----------



## Sprocket

Origin


----------



## KittyKat

Origin and Ah-cana

Just think like Cana from Canada. Cute name.


----------



## mischiefgrrl

Hard J like Jennifer.

And I found a youtube video that is hard to hear at first from Champion Foods Champion Pet Foods - Orijen and Acana - YouTube


----------



## doggiedad

how do you get O'Ryan out of Origin and shouldn't that be O'rye-gin. lol.


----------



## leilaquinn

Origen, like the real word?


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

Origin

As far as Acana goes I have heard it pronounced uh-CAN-uh and Uh-CAW-na.

Then there's Evangers. I have heard E-vn-gers where Even is pronounced like the name Evan and e-VAN-gers.


----------



## domika

I know it's wrong but it's been stuck in my brain now, but Or-ee-jen, and A-can-nuh


----------

